# Shotgun barrel inserts



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone ever use them - I just picked up several for my 20 gauge. They seem like they should work fine any feed back would be great. :beer:


----------



## Passport (Apr 14, 2013)

What kind? Briley, Kolar? I have shot tube guns for years, love em but IMO there limited to skeet fields.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 19, 2013)

Passport said:


> What kind? Briley, Kolar? I have shot tube guns for years, love em but IMO there limited to skeet fields.



Here are links to the insert I got

https://www.gunadapters.com/categories/Shotgun-Adapters/20-gauge/

https://shotgunadapter.com/


----------

